# Latest Butt Wrap



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

A client saw this wrap (by Scott Youschak) on another photo board and requested it for the rod I'm building for him. Still needs tie-offs & epoxy
and these pix are not very true to actual color of the Fish Hawk threads.
#206 garnet, #246 blue, & #1 black. Split diamonds but with a +1 on the 
garnet side done on 4 axis (double)


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Nicely done*

Nicely done Ray, straight as an arrow and very well packed. Jets? Keep em rolling. Eddie


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Jets was my thought exactly! Like the B1 

Thanks Eddie


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Wow!*

Raymond, you are definately in the major leagues. Wow! That is so cool. I have never seen a wrap like that before. How long have you been building rods? Like to see more of your stuff. Thanks for sharing.

PTH
Elsa, Texas come on!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks PTH,

Built my first rod in the 80's but took a very long break until about 5 yrs ago.

email me and I'd be happy to share some files & tutorials on wraps & rod building
that I have collected and created. 
Here are 2 of my favorite wraps. the 4-leaf clover and tiger wrapped guide.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

The file thing goes for anyone.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Nice*

Thanks for being so generous. My email is [email protected]. If you are ever in this area, look me up . We can go fishing or kill a hog or something. Heck, we may even build a rod or two.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Man, great job Raymond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hoo !!*

*Way To Go Raymond !!....:cheers: *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Ray.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful work!!!! I would love to see the tutorials [email protected]


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

That is some of ther finest work I have seen. I would be interested in any information you are willing to pass along. [email protected] Thank you in advance.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Raymond, it is a real pleasure to have you here on 2cool posting your work. I thought your Jet wrap on top was good until I saw your Clover leaf! WOW. Both of those are text book closed wraps...I can't close mine because they never match up as good as yours! lol
Outstanding Tiger too!

Terry


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Amazing as usual. Great work.


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

That black and gold tiger combo is hard to beat in my estimation.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

Stan, Only wish I used a much cleaner looking guide for that test wrap.

Brad & Wingshooter, you got mail!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd also be very grateful if you could shoot me some of those tutorials. [email protected]. Awesome work in those wraps! Might take years but I can't wait to produce something like that.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Check you email SaltwaterAG


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Raymond I love that Tiger Wrap it is really (as my step daughter would say) Sick.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Sandy!
Nice to see you here on 2-Cool.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Really sharp work all around, Ray. Keep 'em comin'!!*


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Raymond
That is some nice work. I would like any of the tutorilas you are willing to part with.
Thanks
Joe
[email protected]


----------

